# For those who have bred Chrome bassleri...



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

...how did you do it? I have four. Make calls constantly. Two are female-like body wise. They're probably nearing two yrs old. 

Thanks!

-C


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I have Pepperi & id imagine same thing goes for chromes too ...
A very HEAVY misting after a long dry period (couple months of only light misting once every 2-3 weeks) is what got mine going for the first time.
I'd also suggest checking the leaf litter if you have any in tank ... there might already be eggs in there you haven't found yet.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

_No one_ else has any other input to offer?? Don't hold out!

Thanks Nick. I dont have LL with my Chromes, but theres plenty of other laying sites where I can see if theres eggs or not. They have a water feature in their viv and no polies init.

-C


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

Luck? I have two pairs that I just got going after 2 years or so. Mine seem to both lay clutches when the temps started to drop in the frog room. Could have been a coincidence but thats the only change I noticed.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

colder temps, heavy feeding.

seasonal breeders.

take 2+ yrs most of the time.

S


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've got a 2.1 trio that sounds similar in behavior to yours. Over the past few months I've added an elephant ear plant, ton of leaf litter, heavily misted, and made crickets a larger part of the diet. They've laid 4 clutches with 2 clutches making it to tadpoles. By the sounds of things, they are currently working on the next one.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Success!! The male had grappled onto a female from behind. They spun around under a cocohut for a few hours. Once they broke up no eggs, but a few days later I looked and saw the male guarding a clutch! A few days later he wasnt guarding them and it looks like a few were eaten. The laying did coincide with some lower temps that passed through. A good start!

-C


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to see you got some eggs. The colder temps probably did it. Funny how right when you start to give up the frogs always seem to surprise you. Most of my breeding tricks I have discovered on accident. lol


----------

